# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 21



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Loads of love for your new home



H xxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies         
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06


Bumps          

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Millers - EDD
Sparkle - EDD


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oink - Hope Piglet is getting better, how is he doing? How is dissertation hell, lots done over the weekend? You are a top girlie to take that on now but hey once it is done it is done - not long now! Hope you are OK.

Northern Lass - How are you? Not heard from you for a while and wondered how the training was coming on?

Doods - How was your weekend? How was furniture shopping? Manage some baby bits too - hope so? Enjoy the sun?

Donna - So sorry you are so poorly hun.  . Is it still the sickness and tiredness? So very pleased for you that twins are doing well and the scans are going well. Exciting to be 20wks and half way through at the next one, hope they can see sex of both of them, that'll be so wonderful. I hope you feel better soon. Take good care. Thanx so much for thinking of me you sweetheart -   We're v anxious and will prob get more so as week goes on. As we've not had the pleasure of a normal, clear 20wk scan before, we're unsure how it will feel if we get one. I will let you know how we got on at the end of Friday after the second scan.

Minkey - thanks for doing the list. How are you? How is Agatha?

Candy - Glad J has lots of beauties to fall for  ! How are you?

We had a top time at Strawberry Fair - fab weather  ! Bits of DIY and chores today. So nice to be warm at last.

I hope you all had a good weekend. 
Lots of love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Was just settling down to read all the posts and reply but just realised its bath time for monkeys.

Very quickly - Professor Waffle - I'd definitely recomend seeing a cranial osteopath.  Robin was ths ame =- unsettled at night, colicky and cross in the evenings and it really helped him.  He'd been a bit squashed in the womb by his big fat brother so the top of his spine and the bottom of his skull were a bit out of alignment but after 3 or 4 sessions he was sooooooooo much better.

love to everyone else, hope you're all out enjoying the sun
xxxx Kirsty


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning bumps and babes     

Hope  you are all enjoying the     .  It has been fab down here this weekend. The seafront was heaving all weekend - we live 5 mins from the sea!!!!  

Can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by, I am almost half way through - how did that happen.  My mum has offered to pay for us to have an anomaly scan done, as we don't get one as standard down here in Portsmouth.  So have just called and booked it for 21 June, sounds good as they look at everything and again we get loads of pictures and a dvd of the baby moving, so looking forward to that.

My mum is coming to stay for a week at the beginning of July as my dad is away on business and she doesn't want to stay on her own as she had major heart surgery at the beginning of the year.  So looking forward to a girlie week as I have the week of work to.  Just hope the weather is     

Praying the weather is like this next weekend as off to Swansea for my godson's first birthday and they are having a pool party and BBQ.  My friends parents have their own outdoor pool.  

Right better go and get sorted as working 2pm - 10pm today.  Hate the late shift as it is so boring.

Take care and love to all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quicky to say hello and see how you're all doing.

Not much news from me.  I've got four weeks left at work but I just wanna be at home now hanging out and thinking about the baby.  Chance would be a fine thing!!

Sorry for no personals but I really, really want some chocolate so I'm going to nip to the shop!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

What a fabulous weekend   So, sunny!

We got lots of gardening done while Agatha played around.  We bought her a tunnel and tent thing from the Early Learning Centre which she loved - DH seemed to love it too - he spend more time climbing through the tunnel than she did I reckon    .  She was also whizzing around the garden on her Wheelybug.  

She refuses to keep her sun hat on though - any tips anyone?  If I say no when she takes it off & put it back on her head she just thinks its a game and does it over & over - I am thinking of getting some elastic to sew onto it?

My parents came over for a BBQ last night - they are currently having a big extension on their house & have no kitchen for 3 months!!  Mum brought their washing too   .

We have been swimming & she is now flat out asleep - always good to tire them out!

VIL - can't believe you are 32 weeks already!  Not long til work finishes, hurrah.
Moomin - good news about the extra scan, that's great!
Morgan - how are the boys?
NL - hope you & Thomas are OK - haven't heard from you in ages x

Charlie - how are you hun, wishing you loads & loads of luck for Thursday xxxxx

Love to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Minkey x

PS New picture of Agatha with her tunnel!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

VIL - good to hear from you. How are you doing? Did choc do the job?!   Not long at work now, bet it feels like forever though. How's the birth plan come on, made any progress on what you wish to do and if they will let you have an epidural? I did read about epidurals and MS, did you have a Lumbar before you were diagnosed? If so it is pretty much the same procedure (standard epidural doesn't go as far in but spinal block does) and from what I read it they use how you reacted to the lumbar as a gauge of how an epidural will affect you. I hope that is of some help if you needed any info on it. MS symptoms tend to get better with PG don't they - are yours Ok still? Bet you are both getting real excited, how have preparations been going? Hope all is good and you are getting the support and space you both need to have the pregnancy and birth you both want to enjoy.

Moomin - Good to hear from you. Top to have the Detailed 20wk Fetal Anomaly Scan treat from parents - can't believe you don't get an NHS one, that is a really scary. Top you'll get some moving images too - they are soooo cool and lil one looks so cute on them, feels very nice to see features on 3D after the 2D ones - You'll love it!! Good luck and hope all goes well, not long until 21st and a top summer soltice day to have it too!     Half way through is top too hun, enjoy!
I hope you have a fab time in Swansea this coming weekend, I so hope the weather holds out for the weekend.  

Morgan - Good to hear from you, how are those top boys of yours? 

Minkey - Hello! You posted while I was typing. Wow Tunnel sounds so lovely! We are gonna buy a Wheelybug for friends 1st bifday next month, is there a good place to buy them at bargain prices, they appear to be same price everywhere I look? I so want a go on one as they look such fun. 
Sun hat - one with straps under neck was solution for neice but she isn't on the move like Agatha, your elastic is similar idea - worth a go! Or can you do rewards with stickers for being a good sun hat girlie? 
Lovely Pic of her! Lil Cutey!
Thanx for best wishes - love ya x Bit anxious but OK. Just found out can't have counselling session before hand as she is off for bereavement leave - v nasty for her and a bit poop for us. So Extra Sorry if you guys have to replace her and thanks in advance if you do -   Much love xx

 and   to all bumps, mummies and babies - Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - just to say we could not find the Wheelybug cheaper anywhere, they seem to have somehow made it the same price wherever.  Although not cheap Agatha has had so much use from hers already - she got it for christmas at 11 months old and at that time she sat & we pushed - now ever better as she can do it all herself, in fact I think she thinks she is a polo player as she often kicks the ball as she goes round     - I really recommend it!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Really quickly have you seen them cheaper than £42.99 for small Charlie ?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks ladies!

Candy - Sadly no! But seen this one http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/reviews/product.asp?bwsku=HFHCWBS for a few pennies less! £5 delivery. I will ask my antenatal yoga teacher if I get a chance on Weds as she knows lots of info about such things and may have a handy hint. Are you thinking of one for J? We are buying one for biz partners boy who was born a few days after J - as long as he not got one coming from elsewhere though - need to ask some careful questions first! What have you gotten planned for his b-day? Exciting!

I'll let you know if I find any bargains - please let me know any you see too!

Pity my sis couldn't store one on way back from OZ in a couple of weeks - bet they are cheaper over there. A bit big to bring back me thinks 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Charlie, no, not for J he already has almost every toy in the word apart from that lol

I was asking as I saw it for that price inc delivery @ kiddicare.com so woudl work out cheapest, I must admit when havinga  quick look for you earlier today i was spelling it wrong so if I get chance again tomorrow will have another look, as for J's gift hes getting a water play table, Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

HI all
Myles has a lady bird, wheelybug and he loves it, he'll be jealous of Agatha being able to reach the floor, he has such little legs, takes after me I think!!

Hope you are all ok

Take care
Love from
Oink x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well, I am thrilled to say I can join your thread too, although its still early days yet.
I was basted 15/05/06 and did my test 29/05/06 which was negative.  Waited for   but she never showed.  Did a test this morning and its   !  I am so shocked.  I've never had a BFP before.

I kept looking at the pee stick and yip, the 2 pink lines are still there!  Going to phone the hospital later to have blood test.

I can't believe it!
Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow - congratulations Cathy!!!!  Welcome to the BFP thread. 

Victoria
xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Should be working with 13 days to go am trying to tie up loose ends but just wanted to pop o and say hi. Not a lot of news but did have scan at 36 weeks and babe was 6lb 10oz already so looks like we are def in for a biggie although have decided to let me go to term unless any further complications!! Am the size of elephant with eveything swollen in heat so not an attractive sight!! Days are really dragging now but cant wait to meet my little one, luckily my ds has chilled a bit about me going into hospital so that is helping.

Cathy CONGRATULATIONS how exciting, it does take a while to sink in!!

Minkey just to say Tom would never keep a hat on when he was little and tried everything but nothing worked but now he loves hats cos he has seen Jack the cool boy from next door wearing them and now wont take them off!! 

Charlie thats a shame about counsellor but we are all hear for you

Prof waffle Hows it going? 

Hello to all other bumps and babes x x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

Cathy -       Welcome! Hope the next 8 months go well for you and you enjoy every wonderful moment! We look forward to getting to know you better and please ask anything, shout with excitment, worry, joy, fear, elation or anything else you can think of - we here for you!

Tomsmummy - Oh hun, you sound like you're having a rough road to the end. 13 days left at Work - bet that feels fab!? Hope swelling lessons and you feel a bit better. It'll soon be time to meet lil one. Do you think you will be early or late or on time, any gut feeling - are you having natural labour or C-section? I'm glad that DS has chilled out some. Have you sorted child care over your time you go in?
Thanx for being there xx

Candy - oh hun thanks for looking for me, you are a star. Loves ya! That is good on Kiddicare as includes postage, I'll keep that in my wee mind! How's ya doing? 

Love to all Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Cathy on your BFP     & welcome to the thread!  Let me have your EDD when you get it & I can add it to the list!

Minkey x


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi i'm new to this thread and i got my BFP last Thursday after my 3rd round of IUI, i'm due to go for a scan on the 15th. What exactly are they scanning for

Congratulations Cathy you are probably due the same time as me.
Thanks Alison


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Sparkle & welcome to the thread!!

They will scan to check that everything is as it should be & that they can see the sac is in the right place, right size etc - how many weeks will you be by then?  If it's about 7 they will also be able to check for a heartbeat.

Best of luck!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Sparkle,

Congrats    again hun (posted on your announcement post)! And Welcome, so glad you found us.

Just as Minkey says they ae checking all is Ok, gestation and how many you have in there, if correct weeks then heartbeat etc. How many weeks are you? Good luck for the scan on 15th it'll be here in no time you see!

Looking forward to getting to know you better.

Lots of love and best wishes for the next 8 months, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just wanted to wish Charlie all the best for your appt..am going away tomoz till mon so will miss your news but I'm crossing everything for you sweetheart..i'm sure its all gonna be just fine  

kj x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

My name is Northern Lass and I would like to appologise for not posting for so long...hope I am forgiven?    

Charliezoom - wanted to wish you and dh good luck for your scan. will be thinking of you x 

V-I-L can't believe you only have a few weeks left at work, hope they fly by

Billie - how are you both...let me know if you are upto interviewing potential boyfriends yet, be great to meet up

Oink - sorry the dissertation is looming over you, hope it is soon over and done with. Is Myles any better?

Minkey - Snap, Agatha has same pop up tent set as Thomas, except it looks like she has a garden to out it in...ours is in a very sorry state waiting for someone to come and lay turf and patio...if anyone knows a northern gardner please let me know...I am getting desperate as DH is threatening to do it himself  

Candy - can't believe Jacob is nearly 1! how are you enjoying being a full time mummy...I was very envious to read your post...good for you...does that mean you would have a few days to spare for a holiday up North?!?

Elly - how are the boys and bump?

Prof Waffle - fab to hear how well Nathan is doing 

Morgan - how are Robin and Owen?

CONGRATULATIONS to Sparkle and Cathy, look forward to getting to know you over the next 9 months

Apologies for anyone else I've not mentioned personally.

We are both well. Thomas is now walking if you hold his hands and can climb the stairs so DH just put stair gate up. On Sunday he had Shorts and t shirts on and was standing up with back to me in friends garden..I wouldn't have recognised it as being him if it hadn't been me who got him dressed...really scary how quick the time goes. Tonight we went to the park and he managed to climb the steps of slide. slide down and bum shuffle round again. He is still a lot less mobile than his friends but says loads of words...still not sure where he gets that from!  Well I had been very lazy with my running but as I have less than 4 months to go I have got my **** into gear..actually it was a friend...she started to go out running and her baby is only a few weeks old...so all of my excuses seemed pretty feeble. I've signed up to do the race for life which is 3 miles in a few week times...which will probably be very depressing if I can't manage that as I'm expected to do 13 a few months later. Was going to take Monday after GNR off to recover but I think I might need it to finish the race!!!!!!

WIll try really really hard to post soon.
Love Northern Lass xX


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Just wanted to drop in and say all the very best to Charlie for Thursday. Really hoping all goes well for you. 

take care

M x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Have been out of the office for the last few days and it looks liek the board has been busy so I haven't had time to catch up properly.

Just wanted to say   and Congrats to the newbies.

Charlie -   for tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you.

DP and I felt bubs kick for the first time on Friday - amazing. Unfortunately nothing since despite DPs efforts at waking bubs up by talking into my tummy   .

Hello to everyone else.

D x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Thanks for all your wishes.  Still feels a little unreal although this morning I had a bad case of the burps and nausea.  I'm still feeling a little lightheaded.

Northern Lass - good for you running again.  I did the race for life but walked.  My body wasn't built for running.

Charlie - good luck for you scan, fingers crossed for you.

Sparkle - I'm new too.  How are you feeling?

 to everyone else, still trying to catch up with names.

Just a quick question, what sort of things should I be eating more of at the moment?

Thanks again
Cathy


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi
I should be 6wks on monday, scan was booked for Thurs 15th but i have brought it forward to monday 12th as i have been having browny discharge when i go to the loo and i wipe. Last night i was in floods of tears because i did'nt know what it was. I rang the hospital last night and spoke to one of the fertility nurses and she just said if it's brown then thats good only if it's red blood and heavy i'm to go straight to the ward.
She just said there was'nt anything i could do apart from rest and try and not worry, i've taken the rest of the week off work as my job is quite physical.

Sorry for waffling on, can you tell that i'm going out of my mind i can't wait for Monday i know it will be to early to see heartbeat i just hope everything is ok.

Will let you all know how i get on.  Take care xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Sparkle - Hun I'm sorry you have had this stress. it is quite common to have some spotting and bleeding early on, lil one is probably just getting into a comfey place and burrowing in a bit. Really hope the scan comes round quick and so glad that they have moved it earlier for you, big reassurance I am sure. How are you doing today? I hope you can keep calm and rest well. I've lost one early on so I know how freaked out you feel by this, big  to you and keep us informed on how you are. I'm glad that hospital have reassured you and that you can contact them if you need. If you need us we're here for you.

Millers - Eating - see here http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/eatingwell/21-24weeks/ 
Basically good wholesome food - lots of protein, fruit and veg, wholegrains and avoid the classic foods to avoid when pg etc. 
How are you feeling? Tiredness kicked in?

NL - So good to hear from you! How is the running going then - get to it lass!!? I hope the 3miles race for life goes well, what date is that? Thomas sounds fab and grown up - what a love! I'm so pleased he is walking and standing and talking so well too - wonderful news. You OK?

Doods - I really hope all goes well tomorrow and you have fun seeing lil one - let us know how you get on. I'll be thinking of you. 
Have you tried a cold glass or water or an icelollie to get bubs to move - read it somewhere and works a treat! Not sure if that's a lil nasty on lil one though to freeze it into action  ! I'm so pleased you felt some movement and so did DH! Cool.

Thanks to you all and esp to Keemjay and Misky for popping in here to wish us well. Thank you so much xx

Pooing my pants and am feeling a bit . I've got Antenatal Yoga tonight so I'm hoping that will calm me a little. Not holding out too much hope of much sleep tonight. 
I cannot stop thinking about lil Willow. I'm guessing she is very close at mo as well as my mind wanting to remember her and this stage last time.  all is good this time and we'll know what to do.
But hey  stuff - I get to see my lil one tomorrow and find out the gender too . plus I get a cheeky extra scan on Friday at local hospital too - get to see lil one again - hee hee! 

Have a good evening all!

Loads of love and thanks, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie -Sending you loads of       for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, and really hope everything goes well for you


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Charlie best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and looking out for good news

Sorry not posted for ages, but do keep an eye on whats going on. All well here, we have our 20 week scan next week which am looking forward to as have felt movements since week 16! Am suffering quite a lot with groin/pelvic pain. I have been told it can be alot worse second time round and its certainly not unbearable but am going to keep an eye on it as it can be very painful to walk some days. May ask the hospital to give me a support belt when I go next week.

Love to all Shaziaxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Praying for good news Charlie


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wishing you all the luck in in the world for tomorrow Charlie - I have everything crossed for you.

           

Minkey xxx[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 20:16Hope your scan goes well too Doods! x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear Charlie and DH
Sending you      for tomorrow. Lots of Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie,


Been thinking of you all day and praying all went well.   

Sparkle and Millers-Congratulations-Enjoy the next 9 months-so happy for you! 

Going It Alone-A fellow single Mum-welcome and if you have any questions-fire away.Twins though-how exciting  

Candy-can't believe J is nearly a year-Immy would love a water table but I thnk she has every other toy under the sun so will resist.By the way-any chance your lovely boss would like to swap with my b*stard boss?

Northern-great to hear from you.

Minkey-Immy is the same with hats-will NOT keep one on so am afraid I have just given up.SHe managed in Barbados at Xmas andshe has more hair now so I am not going to lose sleep over it-sorry,not much help!

Doods-so lovely to feel bubs moving...it's the thng I really still miss-especially when I am lying awake at night.

Oink-how about a pic of Miles on his Wheelybug?

PW_Cranial ostepoath reallyhelped Immy but you do need to keep it up-Immy would get a few days relief then need to go again although I was given exercises to do at home which really helped too.

Moomin-nearly half way there!

VIL-Next 4 weeks will fly by,bet you can't wait-how much shopping have you and Moosey done?

Morgan honey-how are those gorgeous boys-we need some more pics!

Haven't posted for bloomin' ages-been having a tough time with work and any spare moment I have I want to be with Immy.
Bad news is my lovely nanny has decided she will beleaving us in August as she wants to train as a midwife.I would have been gutted if she was leaving for any other reason and she says she loves it here-I am finding it really traumatic trying to recruit another nanny.Immy is so different now and her needs are so different.I just want someone to love her when I am not around and do all the stuff I would if I didn't have to work-oh and I have to share my home with them so I need to like them too!Anyway,enough whingeing from me.
Immy is still an absolute joy-walking several steps on her own but not managing "freestyle" just yet.
For her birthday I just had a few of her little friends round to mush chocolate cake into the carpet-she of course loved it,I can't wait for her to be old enough to have her parties somewhere else. Still haven't made it to the Aquarium yet-so glad she doesn't know I promised to take her. 
Am trying to plan her christening at the moment and having suffered at the hands of a bigoted vicar who thinks single Mums are second only to the devil,have found a LOVELY vicar who is happy to Christen her-phew!All I have to do now is pluck up the courage to ask my Dad if I can usehis garden when they are away in the Smmer-as mine is too small.Things haven't improved on that front-he still doesn't acknowledge Immy-his loss. 
She has her Measles jab the other day (didn't do MMR 'cos of her digestive probs) so was a bit grouchy for a day or two.

Anyway,I think I have waffled on enough (sorry),also sorry to not have mentioned everyone individualy-it's not that I am not thinking of you-just got brain ache from work.

Enjoy the sunshine girlies-I have to go to a Tesco conference all day tomorrow in Westminster  

Lots of Love


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

36, I can't believe you dad is still being like that, how could anyone not wnat to be part of Immys life, its beyond my comprehension, she is such a fabulous little girl, pusging chocolate into the carpet sounded fun and as for the bigotted vicar .... /slaps glad you have found someone nice now and hope that your dad lets you have his place, we were really lucky as the village hall we hired was only something like £6 an hour and was ona field with a playground.... as for swopping bosses, as much as you deserve a better one I woudln't give him up not now xx

Sorry to hear about the nanny leaving, i am sure in time you will find another, I know time isn't on your side, but fingers crossed

Thinking of you charlie  

Welcome to our new mums to be, Sparkle and Millers congratulations 

Shazia sorry you have been suffering hope the support helps

Morgan how are the boys enjoying the nice weather

Minkey you enjoying being a stay at home mummy ?

Louby hope you and Katie are well

NL, seems like thomas is really coming on now, won't be long I am sure, not that there is a hurry, not so sure about the holiday business, although DH has ineffect got a payrise, its still going to be very tough come October (or was it september) that the mortgage comes up for renewal.

Hope you are both ok Billie, Elly is that bump growing ?

Love to all not mentioned Cx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 08:29Any news Charlie ? xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

just popped on to see if any news from Charlie and to say have been thinking of you all day. x x 

Shazia I have suffered really badly with spd and the only thing that has kept me mobile is seeing an osteopath weekly! Expensive but soo worth it

Sparkle & Millers congratulations, and hope all goes well for you both

My baby is now engaged and ready to go, officially 10 days left but hoping it might come early. Am going to try ALL the ways of bringing labour on this weekend so wish me luck

Hi to all


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Apologies - not read your info posts so please excuse lack of personals.

Our 20wk scan news - Not bad but not great.

All major soft markers are good/clear/OK/normal (brain & heart & bowel & nasal bone & feet & fingers are all pucker - phew!) except for the kidneys as left one is slightly enlarged. This is a relatively weak soft marker for Down's. Prob wouldn't have gotten picked up by average joe-bloggs ultrasonograher but hey I see 'mr one of the best in the country' and he obviously sees it is just over the 'average' marker point. He feels as all other markers are Ok that it is safe to not have Amnio & therefore risk a MC from Amnio of which the risk is greater than bubs being v poorly.

Kidney should sort as prob a lil blockage and will be re-scanned at 32wks to check. He feels that if my anxiety is gonna be too great then I should have an Amnio, hopefully to put my mind at rest, so have to call back next week to tell him how I feel and what I'll do. He was on top form very very informative and showed us everything, talked through everything with us.

We feel very confused and have flash backs this stage last year .

We so hoped for clear cut this time. But oh no not us!

I just need to see what tomorrow brings - be interesting to see if they spot it! I hopefully will see the nice consultant for a good chat and they do have a top amnio MC risk as noone had a MC yet in 2yrs so I can discuss all the odds again.

I am a bit lost and confused and feel very sad that my little girl (yes I have a girl again - yiipppppeee!) is poorly and is not 'perfect' (whatever that is - as the consultant said - we all have sommat a bit off and he's just so damn perfect at his job that he picks um up) and I am confused of what to do... 
Do I stick it out and hope all OK this time or do I at least go for the Amnio and know for sure that it is or isn't Down's this time? - My Million Dollar Question that has to be answered within the week, no pressure there then !

Must fly as not called family yet and they will be fretting.

Will put scan images up after cheeky extra scan tomorrow and access to scanner at work 

Thanks for all your wishes and love xx

Love you all and sorry to be all me post. Catch up soon. Charlie xxx
PS to cap off our day, car cut out on way home, luckily started again - errrrr! 

PPS _This sums it up ..._

*Renal pelvic dilatation (RPD)*

Also known as mild hydronephrosis or excess fluid in the centre of the kidneys, renal pelvic dilatation (RPD) is seen on scan as black spots in one or both kidneys. The fluid is urine produced by the baby's kidneys that collects in the middle before going down tubes called ureters to the bladder. The build-up of fluid is usually due to a slight obstruction in the flow of the urine and, as with choroid plexus cysts (CPCs), the tubes get bigger as the baby grows and the urine flows more easily.

Some babies with Down's syndrome have RPD but it's a very poor marker. Many normal babies have RPD, too. If no other markers or abnormalities are seen, your baby will be scanned again at 34 weeks by which time the kidneys may well look normal. If there is still increased fluid, your baby will have another scan after birth. He will most probably be given antibiotics for his first few months as he will be prone to urine infections. Finding out about the RPD in pregnancy is a good thing because it allows your baby to get prompt treatment for the condition at birth. 

PPPS - Doods - How are you? Did you get on OK hun?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Charlie honey,

I am gonna be no use to you whatsoever ( no chnage there then   )
I personally would go with the amnio - but that is just me - My younger brother has CP and i have seen 
all he has gone thru - i made the decision that if anything flagged up i would do my best to find out for sure. But as i say that is just my decision - YOU and dh will know what is right for you.

Anyway - Congratulations on having a girl - Katie is pleased - another playmate   
Hope sneaky scan goes okay tomorrow 

36 Sorry you are going thru the mill at the mo - Love that photo of immy xx

Candy - will text you a couple of dates 2nite promise - sorry not been around - DH got injured and it has been a rough couple of weeks 

Oops gotta go - will finish this later 

Love to all in the meantime 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie sweetie, this is 100% your decision and none of us can make that for you, I could tell you what I would do, but having not been through what you have its not worth the paper its written or pc screen that is, it sounds like this is quite common and many babies have it with no one even knowing, so with all my heart I pray that by the next scan its gone or muchly improved, thanks for letting us know, been thinking about you all day.

Must dash peeps x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie-thanks for letting us know and so sorry we can't make things all ok fo ryou.It's your decision and you must do what makes you feel ok about ti all.
For what it's worth,I have two friends who have had babies with RPD-both are perfect in every way....apart from their slightly swollen kidneys in utero......thinking of you though.

Looby!-How could I not mention you in my post I just love your pic of Katie-where does the time go?

Tomsmummy-hope you get your wish-bring on the raspberry leaf tea,het sex/curry and a bumpy car ride! 

PS.London was YUK today but did have a sneaky few glasses of wine after a very boring conference then felt guilty about missing bathtime.Immy of course couldn't give a stuff as she had a wonderful day in her paddling pool.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie  

The summary you gave of the RPD really doesn't help you does it - it sounds like so many babies get this anyway.  It's great that your consultant spotted it, but I guess not in another way - if he hadn't you'd be feeling so different right now.  

It is your decision about the amnio - totally - but we are here for you whatever you decide.

Big hugs sweetheart, it will be interesting if the same thing is picked up today or not at the scan - so pleased for you that it is another little girl.

Loads of love,

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just butting in,quck message for Charlie,hope the scan goes well today and all works out for you,congrats on your little girl xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies, babies and bumps,

It's nice to see so many posts on here.

Charlie - Congratulation on your little girl. Sorry that everything wasn't perfect for you, but things must still be very different from your last scan. I know that it must be very worrying, especially with everything that you have been through, but it sounds like all the other DS markers were good so hopefully that is a good sign.

As the other ladies have said only you and DH can decide what to do next but we are all here for you no matter what. Please remember that this is not Willow and you still have a good chance of having a happy, healthy little girl.   Hope todays scan is good.

Hello to all the other ladies, sorry I don't have time for personals as I've spent so much time at ante-natal appointments in the last 2 days and need to get some work done.

My scan went well  - it was lovely to see those little hands and feet! They have brought my date forward, but it is based on 15+6 week scan so I think I will go with my original date.

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Doods - pleased all went well with your scan. So glad you loved the detail and hands & feet!  

Sparkle - How are you doing? has that discharge gone/gotten better? How are you feeling lovie? Monday will be here soon, hang on in there, keep strong.    to you.

Tomsmummy - so hope that things are hottin up on the immanent labour for you. 
Bring it on! Lots of sex, curry and hip circling for you then and i heard a weird one the other day that apparently the midwives at addenbrookes have agreed can work - brace yourself - one sticks an evening primrose oil tablet up either entrance (addenbrookes say rear apparently!) one lady I heard of tried both to be sure!! 

Thirty Six - Are you surviving the London heat? Glasses of wine will surely help that  
I so hope that the nanny situation sorts, I'm sure you will find another good one, it must be so hard to loose the one you have, such a tie. Oh hun, I am tempted to apply myself - can I?!   Thanks for info on RPD, I am sure from what I am told and have read that it does clear up, if isolated I feel cool about it (saddened that she hs something wrong but cool it is totally manageble).

Shazia - hoping the pelvic pain is easing for you, how is it and how are you? Glad you are fellow bubs moving early lady, I feel like a freak when i say how early i felt her and then I feel that i make others feel like a freak if they haven't! I hope scan goes well next week - half way there then hun!

millers - how are you? is all good with you and lil one?

Looby - Thanx for your thoughts, love and advice. I know what you mean and where you are coming from and appreciate your honesty - you know me well enough by now hun to know you can and that means a lot xx. 
How is DH, is all OK with him hun? I do hope so. So pleased Katie is chuffed she has a new playmate to look forward to  

Day 2 in the Charlie-20wk-scan-house...

Today’s scan...

Two ultra-sonographers measured them and they came up in ‘normal’ range but obviously we have to go with the expert opinion of Fetal Med Consultant of yesterday as he probably measures more accurately. Or she has had a big **** (hee hee) bless!!

So we have had a long chat and talked to the lovely consultant who thinks it is unreasonable for us to not know for sure as yes this is a very mild marker and only one is found but age alone can be a marker, previous history can be a marker, plus my triple (when taken out of combined with Nuchal) is a marker, so is that too much doubt?! 

He’s absolutely sure all will be OK (renal issues are the most common), that Amnio would be clear and kidney will right itself.

His concern is: can we believe someone again – this is a very similar scenario as last time but last time we had one strong soft marker (this time a mild soft marker) which no one thought would be caused by Down’s, they thought the amnio would be clear. His point is can we get through the next 20wks riding on hope and faith (which has been very rocked over the last year with all that happened with Willow & DH our faith is a bit wobbly) will this be enough to get us through?

I’m booked for an Amnio on Monday am with same consultant that performed Willow's and as you know they have not as yet had a MC in 2yrs. They will rescan kidneys and bubs again and I can back-out at anytime. They will fast-track the trisomies as last time so would hear back by Fri next week, rest follow within 3wks ish. Just gotta take the risk of the Amnio which does poop me up some. Errrr. 

So feel a bit strange. I am sure all is Ok but I do think I need to know that it is not caused by a Chromosomal defect. I flit between which way to go but think we need to know and my strongest gut feeling is to have an Amnio - at one point yesterday I nearly got Dh to turn round to go have one, i'm very very scared and a bit   but have to get on with work today to get ahead to allow me to have a few days off next week. Bit stressed! 

I do think she is Ok and that the kidneys will sort. 

Thank you all for your wishes and love and major support I need it and you never ever fail. Big thank you.

Lots of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Charlie

Just wanted to pop in and send you a   . I am SO sorry your scan was not conclusive enough to put your mind at rest. You have been through so very much lately and my heart goes out to you. 

I think your c/s sounds great - very sensitive to the huge pressure even the slightest doubt puts you under... The amnio odds are very reassuring and I'm sending you as many          for Monday as I can.

You must follow your heart and the advice of this wonderful  professional. I'm sure the next week will be almost unbearable, but you will get through it - and it will be SO worth it when you have all your fears allayed and can enjoy the rest of your pg. 

Take care of yourself, 
Love Molly


PS.   to all other mummies & mummies-to-be.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - you are such a brave thing to have to go through this. You have made a decision from gut instinct - and that is great, gut instinct is so important.

You & your DH are in my thoughts, take big care,

Minkey x[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 17:05Doods - really pleased that your scan went well x


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi Charliezoom, just want to wish you all the best of luck for monday with the amnio, i'm sure everything will be ok.

I'm fine discharge seems to have eased off and is hardly there, just can't wait for scan on Monday since i found out i got a BFP it has been the longest week and a half i have ever known, longer than the dreaded 2ww and thats saying something.

Hope the rest off you ladies are doing ok i'm keeping track of you all and slowly getting to know you.

Take care Ali xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I need your help!!!

I work 12 1/2 hr night shifts at the moment and have been told that everyone needs to rotate between days and nights!!! I agree with that, so had worked out a plan so that I would do a 7 1/2 hr shift once a month and then for the other 4 hrs I would then owe back for the time difference, would be annual leave. I have therefore cancelled a weeks annual leave in order to use the hours!

I have since been put on a long day in July (12 1/2 hrs) without any prior warning or anything!

My main question isn't about the shifts but about my head!!!  

I haven't left Myles for longer than 4 hrs when both of us have been awake!! He is in nursery on a wednesday when I am asleep after doing a tuesday night, and his Dad has him at the weekend when I do either a friday or saturday night and I see him before I go to bed and then sometimes he comes to bed with me for a sleep in the day!

My problem with doing a long day is that I would put him to bed on a friday night and then not see him until sunday morning!

So my plan was to do some short shifts to break myself in gently and then I would feel a bit happier about doing the long shifts.

A very good friend of mine has warned me, prior to going to work tomorrow night, that the off duty team has big plans for me and basically I won't get the shifts I ask for, they want me to do lots of long days!

I just don't feel able to leave Myles for that length of time at the moment, I don't know why and I don't even think it is a bad thing but it appears that people are worried about me not wanting to leave him and are questionning if I am depressed!!!

What do you all think? Honest answers only please!!

I just feel that I have wanted a baby for so long and am enjoying being a mum, why should I want anyone else to do my job for me?! Is that so wrong

Sorry to have gone on for so long

Love
Oink x

P.S Charlie, I am sure everthing will be fine, let me know if I can help with anything! x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Oink - oh hun you poor thing. It is very reasonable to feel as you do and I'd feel exactly the same. Do I understand correct that work are not understanding your reasons and have questioned depression? That is a bit rich isn't it? As you say you have waited so long for lil one that you want to be involved in every moment you can and hope that work would accommodate that to a major degree given the hours you worked before having him and until now after going back from mat leave.
I suspect that they can change your shifts within their rights but they are meant to attempt to accommodate your requests are thy not?
You are not a bad mother if you miss out on time with him for work - this in fact makes you a good mother that you are prepared to get money in that you vitally need to make his life of a good quality. So DON'T beat yourself up for that please. I know lots of mums that don't see their child for 2-5 working days cos of work commitments and lil ones cope fine love their mums and mums make the time they have extra special. It is not a bad thing to work if you need to.
I am not 100% sure I have understood things correctly from your post so forgive any booo booos
Options I see: You can ask work to accommodate better planned shifts for you, look for a new post that has better shifts more suited to you (prob not as ideal a job for you though & may mean total shift in career path), leave and be a stay at home mum (which I suspect means making some major changes and sacrifices that only you know if you can make).
Have you seen HR about it? Is there an advise team to see that are impartial to your dept that you work in?
I so hope you find a way through this - I understand how totally life destroying this feels, but it will not make you a bad mum to miss the weekend if you still get all week with lil piglet. Working days may be better on your body & mind than the obvious stresses and strains that night shifts do (look at the research on night shifts!!) so that in turn makes you a better mum too.

You gotta do what your instinct is telling you and what both you & DH want and what is best for piglet. I hope that in some small way I have helped.

Good luck with it all sweetheart and please go easy on yourself. You are a wonderful mum and so very caring and committed to Myles.

If I can help pm me and I'll give you my number or we'll get that MSM sorted. xx

Thanks for your offer of support hun xx

Molly - thanks hun. You have such a wonderful way with words and are the toppest! Thanx hun you helped no end 

Sparkle - that is wonderful news my love - take good care and fingers are crossed for you on Monday. It is stressful and yeah I know what you mean in 2ww you think that is the most stressed a bubs can make you don't you?! Little do we know hey!?! Keep strong I feel you have a real fighter in there.

I am confused and very scared, I do not want to lose this baby. I have had such a crap year and am very saddened that we are in this postion again. I just so wanted it to be clear and clean-cut and for me to get on and be happy and relaxed for once. I so don't want to lose another bubs  I am not sure how I'd survive if that happens again 
But I think I need to know and very very sadly that can only come one way. 
Each way I look I see a risk - that is too much to handle really.  
My Fetal Med consultant understands that I need to be able to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy and that it is totally understandable for me to have an amnio - it helped me to get an email from him with his blessing as it were. 
He has told me that the measurements will go up and down as she wees but as one measurement has been above the elevated level I do have to take that into serious account. 

I do think in here some where that all will be OK. But it is so very scary to have to go through another amnio and another needle in my tummy. Number of Amnios performed are same at Fetal Med & local hospital so all have agreed best to go with local as obviously memories of needles in my belly are not to great at Fetal Med...

...To top things off my next app at local hospital (Growth & Renal Scan & GTT & Consultation) is on the day lil Willow died, I have decided to go with it as it will help me keep perspective on that day and involved her little sister into the day too. 
We plan go up to Willow's grave with a birthday cake on 30th July for the anniversary of her birth. 

Fingers crossed Amnio goes well and lil one is staying put.

Thank you all again for your support. You are helping me through this and I need you all at mo. Thanx.

I am having issues with the lush BT broadband at mo and after a rather stroppy call this morning I have finally managed to get on - not so sure they have done anything or if it was a flook! I am with comp in lounge as dare not move it back to study for fear of losing connection, now I have one for long enough to post this. So hoping they sort it and we'll be able to keep in touch.

Take good care all of you have a wonderful weekend - enjoy the sun.

Loads of love Charlie xxx[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 07:35Hello!

While online I've popped scan pics on my gallery. 

Love Charlie xxx

PS if she can move that leg like that when she is born we are gonna have great fun doing yoga together!! bless!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Charlie - your scan pictures are just beautiful, I hope you are ok on monday x

you have got it right about the hours, the thing that annoys me most is that I have identified that I am struggling to leave Myles and therefore have organised a plan so I can get used to it gradually. Having only left him for 4 hrs before I feel that 36 hrs is too much for me to cope with all in one go. Nobody seems to understand that I want to do the days I just need to do it in stages rather than just jumping in to 36 hrs without my boy!!!!

I don't think its unreasonable but it seems that everyone else does, I'm not asking for the world but just a bit of support to help me get on days without not coping at all!!

There are some people that are refusing to do days, completely!

My friend doesn't understand why I feel this way about leaving Myles, and neither do I really, I just do!!

Does that make me depressed


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oink - No it makes you human and normal hun.

I'd stick to your guns and keep pushing for this easing in of the hours. I think if you point out how commited you are and how you are very willing to do the hours but would very much appreciate the ease in - over and over  again - they will have to listen and act on it.

Hang on in there love and stick with it. I'm sure somone will give you slack when they see you really mean it.

Does your friend have children? Is she unable to see that we are all different and therefore some flexibility is required in the way we deal with each person as an individual? I'm gonna come round and give um what for soon!!  

I hope it resolves soon so you don't have this hanging over you for ages.

I think you have been very accomodating and there should be some respect for that. You sound very dedicated to and good at your job as well as highly respected. I suspect they are just seeing budget over humanity - is this right?

I hope you get a resolve hun. Thinking of you.

With lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Charlie
I am so pleased everything is going well for you  
Fran (formerly using my middle name Eva!)


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oink-you are not,in my humble opinion,depressed!

I really understand how you feel although on a slightly different scale.I always knew I had to go back to work and way sooner than I would have liked,I wold like to say that I mentally prepared and all was fine.
That would be a big fat lie...it was horrid and took a long while to get used to.I still struggle with it.THis week for instance I was in and out of London,up and down to Somerset and all over the place working so I could pay someone (lovely as she is)to play in the paddling pool in the sunshine with Immy-NOT FAIR!
I don't struggle with it every day but I can see it getting worse the older she gets.
Anyway-bit off subject.I know I have to go to Brazil on buisness in July for a week and I have never left Immy longer than 2 nights and that was with me in the country.
I began to feel just like you,sick at the thought of not seeing my girl for that long and then the demons really hit and I panicked about what could happen to her while I was away and worse still,suppose I died while I was away and she wold be all alone.(I'm actually struggling to write this...it still upsets me)
Anyway,I knew I had to do something about it and my job would be at risk if I didn't "perform" in Brazil-I needed to make sure I could cope with not seeing Immy for a few days.SO.....I booked a 4 night stay in Spain with some girlfriends who all left their kids at home.To cut a long story short,I had a lovely time-a lie in for the first time in a year,getting drunk and not worrying about the hangover,reading a book etc etc.It was hard but I did it and now feel that Brazil won't be quite such a trial (she hopes!).
I think you are very sensible to try and ease into it and I THINK I am right (SueL is great on this subject) legally work HAVE to be fexible with regard to your working arrangements.
Push for those short shifts...don't be bullied!

Sorry I can't be of more help.


xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Must try and get on here more often still trying to get to know everyone.

Charlie sorry scan wasn't conclusive, I can't imagine what you are going through. Best of luck for amnio - I'll be thinking of you xx

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Quick hello!

In work to try to clear my desk for next few days.

Donna - thanks for your wishes. How are you? All going well with twinnies?

Sorry i had a bit of a mare earlier today - it all caught up with me   - pulled myself together now and feeling a bit more sorted.

Love to all and hope you are all enjoying the top weather.

Oink -  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie - So sorry that scan was inconclusive. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. Whatever decision you make, all your friends here are 110% behind you. Take care. Lots of Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

new piglet photo in the gallery!

Take care

Oink x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for the Amnio tomorrow   

Thinking of you,

Minkey xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Have you all enjoyed the wonderful weather this weekend?

We had a good 3hrs out for a walk around Dedham (the beautiful Constable country) yesterday, it was lovely, very hot but so so pretty and very lovely to walk and talk. I then popped into work to write up notes so can offload my work to others and get some bits done that I can't offload, so that I can get 3 days off next week. We had a nice time at the beach for a few hours this afternoon and listening to the waves was nice and calming. Just got house chores done - phew.

What have you all been up to? How are all mums, bumps and bubs?

*BIG thanks to all of you wishing me luck for tomorrow.*  Love you all 

My anxiety levels are quite high but after last year and losing Willow I really need to know. 
I bumped into an old friend today in town and she had to have an Amnio as her triple bloods came back fairly high risk and were a similar level to mine uncombined with the Nuchal, she had exactly the same consultant do Amnio that I'm having again and all is OK with her she is 22wks pg - kinda helped me see a bit of perspective on what I am doing and why.

Gonna try to watch the pantsest telly I can find tonight to take my mind off it then attempt to get a good nights sleep - mmm ! Then it will be here. I think it will be straighen hair tomorrow morning to keep mind occupied (it is long and thick so takes an age)! Oohhhwwwaaa 

Thanks again everyone and speak soon.

Lots of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just popped on to let Charlie know will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for good news Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Thinking of you Charlie

All our love

Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie-Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending you all the positive vibes I can muster.

We are all with you and here for you.

After tomorrow-one step earer to your baby girl!!

Loads of Love

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie

Wishing you all the best for today, will be thinking of you.  Sending you loads of                 

Take care Hun

Loads of love to you 

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Just a quickie to say i've heard from Charlie 
Everything went well and the little one is busy kicking away letting mummy know she is okay  
Charlie is now resting in front of the TV - sounds like a good idea to me  

Charlie take care of you - Friday will be here before you know it, and we will all be here in between whenever you need us 

Lots of love Charlie & everyone else 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Louby, is there anyone whose mobile number you don't have 

Glad little one is in good form, hope the results are good too x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby - thanks for the news on Charlie - Charlie, pleased it went OK & I have everything crossed for the result you want xxx

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

to you too madam   

xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Looby-have been trying to concentrate on work all morning,with little success....no excuse now though I guess. 

Charlie-bet you don't stay in front of the TV for long-bet you are back on here VERY soon...like later today   

SO glad it went well-roll on Friday for the next milestone.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Charlie,

Glad all went well today. Hoping and praying for good news on Friday   .

D x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie Just wanted to pop on and say glad to hear all went well today, am thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday. x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yikes - I've just caught up on a week's posts and so much has happened.
Charlie - my poor honey, what a week - hope you can rest well and that Friday is here before you know it.  sounds like you are getting excellent care and I can totally understand that you need to know.  The timing of it all, with what happened last year, makes it all the more poignant but I hope that you get the all clear on Friday.

36 - total bummer about the nanny - must be so hard having to replace someone who is part of yours and Immy's lives so I hope you get someone perfect soon.

Oink - you stand your ground - I think you are totally justified and behaving both professionally and from the perspective of a loving mother.  I'm only working part time but I've had 2 occasions where I've worked 3 days in a row plus had evening rehearsals and spent all of saturday rehearsing and singing in a concert so felt like I've gone days with hardly seeing my boys and it was awful as I wasn't prepared for it.  What you are asking for is reasonable and should be practical so I hope you are able to sort it out.

got to run now as its time to fetch my lovely boys from nursery - hooray, best bit of the day  

sorry for not doing more personals but hi to everyone, especially all our new bumps
  

xxx Kirsty


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I can see that Charlie is online-knew she couldn't keep away!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Yes Hun I'm here!

Thanks so much for all your wishes of love and support. Lil one is letting me know all is Ok with her so that is very reassuring. hoping the result is here in a flash think they are fastracking Tri 21 then rest will be in the culture (lets will that to grow quick!) by end of the month. Consultant told us she hasn't had a MC yet - that is in over 350 amnios - pretty good going. She is sure all is Ok but understands my needing to know and thinks this is best route to a calm 20wks - hope this time she is right   .

Had a friend just send me this and thought you girls might have a wee chuckle at it...

*Motoring Information Release*

Due to the nature of the quality of driving in England, the Department For Transport has now devised a new scheme in order to identify poor drivers and give good drivers the opportunity to recognise them whilst driving.

For this reason, as from the middle of May 2006 those drivers who are found to be driving badly which includes:-
Overtaking in dangerous places;
Hovering within one foot of the car in front;
Stopping sharply;
Speeding in residential areas;
Pulling out without indication;
Performing U Turns inappropriately in busy High Streets;
Undertaking on Motorways and taking up more than one lane on multi-lane roads;

These drivers will be issued with flags, white with a red cross, signifying their inability to drive properly.
These flags must be clipped to a door of the car and be visible to all other drivers and pedestrians.
Those drivers who have displayed particularly poor driving skills will have to display a flag on either side of their vehicle to indicate their greater lack of skill and general lower intelligence mind set to the general public.

Please circulate this to as many other motorists as you can so that
Drivers and pedestrians will be aware of the meaning of these flags.

Send instant messages to your online friends

off back to my bed - Dh on way to come and do dinner, love him! Thanks again and hope you are all well and not sunburnt!!

Loads of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, I've been quiet for a long, long time.... I lost the baby at 7 weeks, but didn't discover this until the 10 week scan, which was about 5 days beofre a family trip to Canada for a wedding. Back just in the last few days. I've had a good rant on the pregnancy loss pages.... Waiting for the witch (I thinkg she's arriving as wek speak) and for a little time to pass beofre we decide what to do next. 

GOOD LUCK to you all!!!!!!!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

How are you all coping in this heat? I think I am going to die!

Charlie, glad all went well today and lil one is kicking away. hope wait for results isn't to long for you.

leoarna sorry to here about your m/c  

Donna xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just thought i'd gatecrash to wish Charlie all the luck in the world from the amnio and send you a massive (((((((hug))))))). I so wish things had just gone smoothly this time, Really hoping it all works out for you honey.  Big sis is watching over all of you xxxxxxxx


Leonor so sorry honey... sometimes life suck eh!! xxxxxxxx


Love starr xx

ps had anyone heard from Miss Jules yet.? It's been ages since she said she was being induced?? Hope she's ok xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Leoarna - I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news.  You must be devastated and how sad to find out when you did.  Big hugs to you    

charlie - so pleased you're sounding so perky.  sounds like the consultant has an excellent record   

Ladies with bumps - you all have my most heartfelt sympathies, it must be hellish to be pregnant in this heat.  I got hot and flustered all the time and my bubs were born in April so I can't even imagine how hot and uncomfortable you are feeling.  Here's hoping you're getting lots of nice cool baths (if you can fit in them   )

byeee
xxx Kirsty


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Charlie - Glad to hear the amnio went well and that the kicks you've been getting let you know all's well. 

Leonora - So sorry to hear your news hun. Take as long as you need to grieve for your loss.

Had my first antenatal at the hospital today. Most of my notes hadn't been included so only after he said that I was huge for my dates and I mentioned that it was twins that he even found that out!! So then he booked me in for everything, including another scan on Weds. Unfortunately I can't have any screening bloods done as it's a multiple so now I have to decide whether to pay for a Nuchal Fold Scan.

Must dash - will catch up with personals soon, I promise.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just a shortish catch up from me tonight - I've just skim read the last weeks posts and there's so much to catch up on and so little time.  I had to post for Leonara and Charlie though.

Leonara - I'm so sorry to hear your news and am thinking of you.

Charlie - reading your posts of the last weeks theres so much I would have wanted to say to you but the timing has past now.  I really can't believe that you're having to go through this suffering again.  I think you were right to go through with the amnio - the worrying had you not had it would have caused more risk of M/C I'm sure.  Having been something similar to you with Robbie and his Edwards syndrome, I would have made the same decision.  Your little lady is kicking well to reassure you that she's just fine and I'm sure that is the most reassuring thing for you right now.  I read the post about your appt being on Willows anniversary and think what your planning is lovely.  My 9 week scan during Abi's pregnancy was on Robbie's anniversary - when I told the staff afterwards they were horrified but I had decided that after so much bad luck, this was a turning point.  On the day we went to the hospital chapel when Robbie is remembered on the way to the appt and went straight from the hospital to the cemetry with our flowers too.  We cried for him but also thanked him for being our guardian angel and watching over his little sibling.  We've now got Abi and you will soon have your beautiful daughter too I feel sure.  If you ever want to chat, just let me know.  You are definitely the strongest lady in the whole world and have my utmost admiration.

Quick update from us - Abi was christened yesterday and it was fantastic.  She was a little angel and didn't get upset at all, despite the heat and all of the people cuddling her.  I was pleased I took along a little cotton sundress to change her into at the hotel afterwards - no way could she have managed in her christening gown. All of my work tests, interviews and presentations are now over so we're back to enjoying ourselves - only have to wait the next few weeks out to see if I've got a job!

Love to everyone else in this hot weather.  I promise to catch up on personals soon. 
Billie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

OK girls, I'm close to giving up now! 

I went into work today to sort out some short shifts to break myself into long day shifts gently and I have been told that I OWE THE UNIT 92HRS!!!!!  

All because the relevant paperwork didn't get to wages and salaries means that I am the one that has to suffer  

I am so gob smacked I don't have a clue what to do next!!

Apparently I can either pay back the money I have 'wrongly' been paid or forefit my annual leave!

Also, of course, I have a dissertation to finish before this time next week and to top it all of my beautiful bengal fur baby is really ill and I think after the trip to the vet in the morning, won't be here any more  

I feel like the world is against me

It has been suggested by a friend that I have some time off sick to decide what to do next but I'm not sure if that will make things worse in the long term?! I work 23 hrs and all nights at the moment and I'm enjoying the work but not necessarily the politics and everything else that is going on in the NHS

AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!

Why doesn't anything go right?!

Sorry for ranting, hope to feel better by the morning!!

Take care all, especially Charlie


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Leonora - So very very sorry for your loss and with a missed MC hun my heart goes out to you for the pain and loss you are both feeling big big   to you both. My advise for what it is worth is let the feelings come and take your time to work through it. I really do hope you find strength to get back onto treatment taking lil ones memory with you to join in the joy of looking forward to a new bubs.  Loss board & forget me not is a wonderful place for those emotions. Take very good care and come back on here anytime, we are here for you too. Much love Charlie xxx

Oink - Oh hun. I'm so very sorry that the hours are still hanging over you and more. Can HR not help at all? Are they accepting the ease in of hours (temporary shorter shifts) if you pay back the overpayment? Can you get it in and chat to them to get it cleared up to allow you to have one thing sorted? I'm so sorry that furrball is so very poorly too, take care and i hope things go the right way. Dissertation hell is so close to ending - I so very much hope that you can get a good run at it and crack it. How much more have you got to do? Much love hun, take care. xx

Bilie - My sweetheart, thanks so very much for taking time out from Abi to post to me - bless your heart for your lovely words and kindness. I'm so very pleased that the christening went well - sounds like a fab day had by all! Sorry I forgot about it - opps.

Sam - Oh my - NHS a wonderful organisation with no organisation at all huh! Glad you were able to enlighten consultant about twinnies! Nuchal would be a good option hun as you say blood chemistry is well out of the question and if you talk to my consultant he'll tell you Nuchal is more accurate anyway as long as a good operator is doing a good job you'll get well looked after. They do it at the Royal don't they so that is nice and easy?! Do what feels right for you.

Donna & Morgan - heat: mmmmm! Last night wa pretty sticky! Hope you are surviving fellow bumps and hope all bubs aren't grumbling with it too much either.

Thanks again everyone for your support. Lil one is still moving well and I'm less sore today. Gonna get back into my bed and watch some more pants daytime telly and read some mags - nice to have a few days to relax and not rushing around at work. I am counting the hours until the results   but trying to stay calm  .

Take it easy all. Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Charlie so glad that the amnio went well and it's a good sign that your lil one is kicking around in there, fingers crossed for Friday for you.
Leonora so sorry to hear of your sad news my thoughts are with you.

I had my 6wk scan yesterday and everything is fine, it showed us one lil bean and we could even see the heartbeat which was amazing. Got to go back for another scan in 2wks time.

Just want to wish everybody good luck and catch up soon. Ali xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ali - fab news for you hun!!!   . Hope you see a good growth and are bowled over in 2wks - we did 7wks and 10wks then 12wks - amazing to be privileged in the growth of our much wanted bubs eh?! Enjoy.
Look after yourself my love and thanks for your kindness x

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Charlie, 

Popped on to see how yor scan went. Sounds like you have some good news are are waiting for the rest of the results. Fingers crossed for you that the rest of the results are also good news and that all the movement is good news! 

Take care

M x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Oink -                  with the occassional   - does that sum up my views on your work!!! As Charlie said, could HR or a union rep help at all?

Charlie - I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow and might book in for my nuchal at the same time. I don't think it's a risk I can take for the sake of £215. Especially as I was told I'd only got one lead follie I'm concerned that a low quality egg has been fetilised. I know that nuchal fold can only pick up certain soft markers but I'll feel happier.

To everyone - One of the other girlies on another BFP thread has recommended sitting on a gym ball throughout pregnancy - Has anyone heard of this -does it help?

Huge hug and belly rubs to all

Love Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello sam - I hope you have a fab 12wk scan. Let us know how they are doing and how you are.
Nuchal would be a great idea, it will give you a risk factor that is 80% accurate - better or comparable to triple bloods alone so I hope that helps the reassurance levels for you. 
Have you got fracternal twinnies un (two eggies, two scas, two placentas)? Chromosomal damage occurs when cells starts to split in the first few days of fertilisation please don't worry too much as all hospitals have different views on lead follie size and who's to say bigger is better quality? 
Hope all goes well today hun. 
Are you referring to relieving pelvic pain by sitting on gym ball in pg? It is meant to help. Girl at work had a similar mini one you put on a normal seat to ease it - helped her. It is sitting at work for me to have a go at if and when I may need to - I can get you details of it, just ask.

Misky - Scan showed a small issue that could be a Down's marker so had an Amnio which went well. We're waiting for first of result at end of this week. Rest will come by end of month. How are you and tx?

Awake early! Errr!

Love to you all. Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Quick post before I finally go to bed, I have been up since 05.30 yesterday morning!!!

Sam, I always sat on a gym ball, my dh kept hinting that it was the closest I had ever got to a workout!!! It was the best thing I could have done

Night night x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Leonora I am so very sorry


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Charlie glad to hear the amnio went well, will be thinking of you over the next few days & crossing everything for the results.

Not much news from me, HV is coming today to weigh Nathan. yesterday I am positive we had our first smile, DH thinks he smiled at him last night & oh how it does make those sleepless nights worthwhile! We've struggled over the last few days with the heat, lots of feeding & very little sleeping & a few paddy's. Last night was better as it's a lot cooler here now.

Bump rubs & hugs

Gill
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I haven't posted on here for a while, feel a little overwhemled by all the different stories, to be honest.  I couldn't possible catch up.

Charlies - we are all holding thumbs for a good result.

Leonora -     I am so sorry for your loss hun.

Hello to all the other ladies and bumps.  I've got my first scan next week, which I'm really looking forward to.  It still hasn't sunk in yet that I'm pregnant although DH is telling the world at the moment.  I think the scan will make it more of a reality for me.

Have a good day everyone
Cathy


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Leoarna - Sorry to hear your news - Hugs coming your way   

Oink - Hope you got some sleep this morning - next week will soon be over and 1 more headache gone 

PW - Aren't first smiles wonderful - and yes you are right - you can have the most awful night and then 
get a gorgeous smile in the morning and it just fades away 

Cathy - Good Luck for your first scan - you sound very chilled to me   

Charlie only 2 days to - it will fly by   

Sam - I loved my Gym ball - I used it in labour as well  

Ali -     on your scan yesterday 

Sorry gotta go - Madam is screaming - feel so useless - her first littel tooth is just breaking thru and she's not a happy bunny   

Love to all not mentioned    
Looby xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Leonora - so sorry to hear you news  , I hope you are OK x

Oink - have meant to post for a couple of days to say how mean of your work - they really have a responsibility to you to allow flexible working for parents, so I am pretty sure you have the right to argue the shifts etc, if you google flexible working it should give you more info, but having been a Manager myself in the other situation I know you really have to bend over backwards to accommodate parents of the under 5's.

Millers - glad to hear that all is well with you.

PW - good to hear that Nathan is well, the first smiles are heartmelting.

Sam - I also used a gym ball in late pregnancy - it really helps to make you sit well & eased my back.

Sparkle - fab news on the scan & the heartbeat x

Billie - great to hear the christening was fab

Charlie - wishing you all the vibes for Friday, how are you doing? x

We are fine here - spent most of the weekend at the IL's & they are back again to us this weekend to babysit on Saturday night (really rather an overdose from my point of view    ).  I have booked a table on Sunday to take DH out for Fathers Day, he has been so good this year letting me stay home with Agatha.

Agatha is doing well - really chatting loads now, pity about 90% of it makes no sense  .

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello!
PW - awww that's lovely - it makes the sleepless nights so much easier when you get a gorgeous smile in the morning.  OUr 2 have struggled with the heat so it must have been really hard with a teeny baby, bless him.  Glad it's cooler now.

Looby - have you tried Nelsons powders for teething? They are fantastic!  I swore by them when they boys were smaller (they don't seem to work so well now though  ) You can get them in chemists or health food shops and they're drug free.  You can also get camomila granules - same thing.

Cathy - bet you can't wait for that first scan - soooo exciting!

Oink - poor hon, those shifts must be shattering.  How's that coursework going?

Sam - I loved my gym ball too.  Towards the end of my pregnancy it was about the only comfortable way I could sit    Good luck with sorting the nuchal - best to put your mind at rest if it is worrying you.  We didn't have it (and weren't even given the option, although of course could have gone private) but I must say, I was pretty anxious right up until the 20 week scan.

Billie - christening sounds lovely, what a star! and good luck with hearing aboutthe job.

Minkey - that's sweet of you to treat dh - bet he'll love it.  suppose I should sort something out too, since dh had a gorgeous necklace made for me for our anniversary last week   Agatha's babbling sounds great - is she v chatty?

Well, the boys are very well and have slept better the last couple of nights.  Oli's molars are coming through in very quick succession so with that and the MMR and the heat and stuff, his sleep has just been rubbish for weeks.  Even though he's fine during the day   Doesn't help that Robin is the world's lightest sleeper    They both say 'duck' now (why?!?!) - its their first word apart from mamma and dadda.  They have also found their way into more drawers and hidden phone cables that we thought were safe for a bit longer  

must go
byee all xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

PS forgot to say  

I start my first buggyfit class 2moro  - 5 miles !!! 
Will let you know how it goes and catch up tomorrow night 

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

The gym ball was advised to improve back and stomach strength during early pregnancy and to help to get the baby in the correct position as well as sitting with a good posture. Have already dug one out from work, especially after all of those recommendations. Ta girls, I knew just who to ask!

PW - the first smile must be magical. Can't wait.

Cathy - The first scan definitely helped it to sink in, well a bit more. Don't think it's truely sunk in for me yet.

Minkey - Sounds like a lovely idea for father's day - hope you enjoy it.

Morgan - I may be picking your brains soon - over the double trouble. Which pram/ pushchair did you get as that seems to be my sticking point right now, twin or tandem?

I had my twelve week scan today and both bubs are measuring a few days above their actual age, for singletons that is!! So here's hoping they slow down a little. The prospect of carrying two lumps around is a bit of a worry! One was having a bit of a boogie. It was soooo funny. Will scan them in as soon as I can get to a scanner.

Love and belly rubs to all

Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you meet some nice people Louby, the lady who founded it and teaches everyone, is the lady who does them where I live @ Towersey, you don't notice the length of the walk as too busy gossiping and get to do some excercises, I didn't keep it up as a group of us now do our own walks, off to a wooded nature reserve on Friday, let us know how you get on.

Sam, so glad both bubs are doing well Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I have put a very cute picture in the gallery, trying to cheer myself up we have been everywhere and done everything!!!

Speak to you all soon

Oink x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Very quickly - Amnio FISH results are back and all three trisomies are clear   and it is confirmed to be a girl!!!!!   
Remaining culture karyotype should be back by end of month. MC dangerzone should be over by week on Monday. 
Renal pelvis dilation is obviously isolated and more than like to clear in next few weeks.

Sinking in slowly   - I'm not used to good news!

Lots of love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Charlie -great news about the tests hon. Relax and take it easy over the weekend. Hope you can enjoy the rest of pregnancy without any more worries - you deserve it.

Sam - Good news on your scan. So glad that bubs are doing well. Might have to get a gym ball too with all the rave reviews on here!

Millers - Hope the first scan goes well. I have found that it is just sinking in now!

Minkey - Hope you have a fab day on Sunday.

Looby - Hope the buggyfit class is good.

Morgan - Sounds like the boys are coming along well and getting up to mischief! Hope you get more sleep soon.

Sparkle - Well done on your scan. So glad things are going well.

Oink - So sorry to hear about your fur baby and your work being so unreasonable. Hope things start looking up for you.

PW - great news about little smiler   .

Leonara - I am so sorry to hear your news hon. Sending you a big   as nothing I can say will help with the pain.

Love to all,

D x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Brilliant news Charlie, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you & your little lady!!!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Fantastic news, Charlie - yay!!!

Going it alone -  congrats on the scan!  to be honest, I know hardly any twin mums who've used tandems - most seem to go for side by sides so the twins are together (and won't squabble about who goes in front  ).  We have the Nipper twin, which is really popular and I love it.  TAMBA do a really good buggy guide for multiples - worth joining tamba anyway for magazine and discounts.  Ask away if you've any other questions   If you haven't found it already, do join the twin bumps thread and have a look at the twin mums top tips thread too.  

Looby - 5 miles   good on ya, I'm sure it'll be great.  I used to go on a weekly pram push in the park and it was a fab way of getting some excercise.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

FAB NEWS CHARLIE  

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Charlie that is fantastic news I am so pleased for you  

Going it alone the 12 week scan is great isn't it. I went to twin clinic today and had another sneaky can was so surprised how much they had grown. I have been lookign at twins and tandams and to be honest I haven't found a tandam that takes 2 newborns? they also look a lot heavier. I am thinking if going for a side by side one that was they are still together to. 
I am also joining TAMBA but have to wait for pay day 

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie,

Fab,fab, fab, fab fab      news xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS CHARLIE!!!!!
         

  

Loads of Love


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie, I can't stop smiling and will do even more once you are out of the danger zone     

Wow Donna twins I dodn't realise double grats xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie -          That is fantastic news, hope everything continues to go well for you.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Charlie - can't tell you how pleased Abi and I are for you and your little lady.  We've been talking to our very own little angel and willing him to bring you luck.  He and your very own little angel must have done so.  Well deserved!!!!

Looby - hope you and Katie aren't too tired after your 5 miles!

Billie and Abi xxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie...

Fab news honey..          

Am so pleased for you... hope you can now enjoy the rest of your pregnancy 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Girls

Had to post again this morning as I couldn't sleep last night when I went to bed for thinking about Charlie and her little baby girl.  I kept imagining her moving around inside you and the lovely feeling that it brings.  We're so happy for you in our house!

It started me thinking about a friend from work who is pg with her second.  Before both successes she was telling people she'd been told she mightn't be able to conceive due to problems - I never quite found out why on both times.  Early in this pg she had a bleed and was really worried about a m/c.  She's now 30 weeks and every time I see her she's moaning and complaining - she hates every minute of it and just wants the baby out.  She is the kindest and most thoughtful person I've ever met usually (remembering Robbie's anniversary, due date etc when others don't) but when she starts like that, I really want to slap her and shout at her.  She knows what I've been through and we have another friend who lost her baby at 20 weeks and another who is adopting.  With that around her, can't she see how sacred pg is and how much some people want it?  I know its not all plain sailing and that even people who have tried for years mightn't enjoy it, but I'm sure they would think more of other people who would give anything to walk in their shoes including some people very special to me on this site.

Rant over!  Thinking about Charlie and her precious little daughter made me think about those who don't know just how lucky they are.

Love to all Billie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Bille - You are an Angel. I know exactley what you mean. I've had to work very closely with one like that and that was during my MC, TX and losing Willow - boy did she moan! Some people just can't see past their own fears to realise what they are saying to others and how hurtful that can be. I guess it is up to us to stomach it and either avoid it or help them best we can depending on how strong we are on that particular day.
It is so very exciting and precious to be in this position and I agree with you it is fab if you can enjoy every moment you can. Lil one is moving lots now, I'm being woken by her too which is pretty cool.
Thank you for thinking of me too sweetie.
Apart from being awake for some of the night thinking, how are you all?

looby - hope the legs are still attached! Howa re you all?

Going it alone - glad you and twinnies are still fab. Get them scans in!

Donna - glad plans for Twinnies are coming on. You OK?

We're finally able to tell others now and get that enjoyment level - just as well as bump is bursting out now! Consultant emailed me back to say he was so pleased and that MC risk is now slight, over the major risk - that is v reassuring. So excited that I get more scans too - oh what an addiction! 

Have a fab weekend all and enjoy the top weather!
Must fly - soz if missed anyone. Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie soooo glad it was good news, I am so happy for you. Have been thinking of you today. A girl as well how wonderful.  

Thought my labour was starting yesterady as had sweep in the morning then pains started mid afternoon but stopped in night and today just back ache!!!! Getting very excited now as Mon is my due date. 

Billie I read your e.mail and felt really guilty as have done my share of moaning and am really sorry if I have upset anyone.  

Anyhow hope all have a great weekend and will let you know if any news from me.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I want to say a Huge Thank You for all the best wishes for all your love, care and support. 
I Couldn't get through all this with out you and you girls Never let me down. THANK YOU! xxx  

Tomsmummy - Don't be silly hun. You are allowed to moan on here, I do think you have shared some good and happy moments too don't you?! Oooooh so exciting - soon to meet your precious lil bubs! I hope labour hots up soon, I'm very sure it will after that sweep. Were you already a little dilated to allow sweep to not be painful (or a bit more dialted cos of this being no 2?)? I'm so keeping everything crossed that you are in labour within the day or so. Keep strong, calm and focussed, not long now.

Oink -  how's it going? How did things go with work? Don't want to ask but feel I must - how did Furrball get on? How is dissertation hell? I so very much hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel for you. Please do let us know how you are and shout if we can do anything to help.

Love and best wishes to you all - what a stonking top sunny day! Love Charlie xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Charlie...  so pleased to read your news sweetheart. HUGE relief! Really glad the pressure's off and you can enjoy the rest of the pregnancy and start to share your good news. Enjoy it, sweetie, you deserve it!
Love Molly
xxx

  to Candy & Looby.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Tomsmummy - i didn't mean that to be directed at anyone on here honey and certainly not at you.  You've had every right to complain with your SPD and having a lil one and you've hardly done it at all.  I'm so sorry if I offended you.  The girl I was talking about just complains because she thinks she's fat and she looks so unbelievably fantastic!!  I would love to be looking like that again soon!  Good luck with the labour starting again - funnily enough I was thinking about you last night and wondering whether anything had started yet!

Charlie - so pleased you're able to tell people and are beginning to relax and enjoy!  We're fine thanks.  Staying at my mum's tonight and getting spoiled as DH is away for the night.  Missing his first fathers day morning bless him but will be back with us later tomorrow to get his pressies!  Abi has been practising Happy Fathers Day - when I say it bless her she smiles and gurgles!

Nice to see you popping in Molly - pleased you're watching us all.  Positive vibes to you and DH as ever and hoping your dreams come true real soon.

Candy, Looby, Oink, Minkey, 36, Morgan, Northern Lass (I promise I will get in touch!!), VIL & Moosey, PW and everyone else - lots of love and hugs.

Billie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Charlie - Hope you are enjoying telling the world     you are quite right - those scans soon become an addiction     Wishing you an enjoyable 18 weeks xxx

Billie - Hugs to you and Abi  - Hope Dh enjoys his first Fathers day - Did abi write his card okay   

Molly    

Tomsmummy - Hope something has been happening over the weekend    _ will look forward to hearing your good news xx

Minkey - Hope you and Dh enjoy your lunch xx

Morgan - Thanks for the tip - But madam will not open her mouth and take them - Just clamps it shut and turns head from side to side - So Frustrating when all you are trying to do is help - she's started doing the same with the calgel now   

Oink    

Candy - Katie & I are Soooooo looking forward to our visit - Shall i bring the buggy and maybe we can go for a walk or something     Katie send dribbly kisses to J   

Well as for Buggyfit - just goes to show how unfit i actually was      felt fine during the class, but boy did my legs ache on Friday and Saturday - Loved it though - back for more torture next week     
Finally got a visit from my health visitor on Wednesday - at which point she apologised profusely that they had let me down and offered no support and conflicting info, good of her to admit to it - but not much help now    
And on Friday i finally got my application for career break authorised     
Still down as going back on 1st september, then i have 2 months  AL on full pay and start CB on 1st November for 12 months - Yippee   Pleased that it has all been sorted as i have been worrying about what would happen when i went back as my role fell away whilst i was on mat leave    

Anyway enough waffling from me 

Love to Moomin,36,NL,PW,Donna,Sam,doods,elly,VIL & Moosey, Scarlet, Millers, Sparkle and anyone I've rudely forgotten     

Looby xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news about getting that career break Louby, I guess that means you get no pay, do you still accrue holiday how does it work ? do you think you will go back at the end of that or just keeping your options open.

Jacob and I did some painting today, we are both covered, I was determined not to take over or even help if you get me, so just left him to explore, hes clean now and in new clothes, but I need to have a shower when DH wakes so that I can get the stuff out of my hair, made some lovely paintings for DH and grandparents for fathers day and took a fab photo of him doing them, which I will stick to the pictures shortly.

Talking of walking Louby, we went for a long walk in the woods with some friends Friday morning then had luch at the cafe at the top of the hill, it was so much cooler, but boy did I ache all over as it was a tad hilly in places, you only need to bring the pushchair if its easy to get in car etc as I have 3, so you are more than welcome to use ours, although probably not as top of the range, for a little girl who has her own dvd player 

Not sure if I said but I have asked DH's parents for a water table for Jacobs birthday, anyone got one ? on Friday we popped over to a friends who has a huge one (Much more fancy than the one we are getting) but Jacob adored it, so know it will be a good buy.

Scarlet have you been around recently ?

Molly 

Love to all C x[br]Posted on: 18/06/06, 10:26New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60695.new.html#new


----------

